# Gas bottle wanted



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

We have now settled near a little village called Vinuela. We have been here about three weeks now, we have bought a nice car, we have a log burner in our new home and we have bought a blue flame gas heater but now we need a gas bottle, anyone know where I could buy a second hand one from, I'm told that they are available on car boot sales and some markets, but being new in the area I don't know when these are on. Can anyone help?


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

t.w.h said:


> We have now settled near a little village called Vinuela. We have been here about three weeks now, we have bought a nice car, we have a log burner in our new home and we have bought a blue flame gas heater but now we need a gas bottle, anyone know where I could buy a second hand one from, I'm told that they are available on car boot sales and some markets, but being new in the area I don't know when these are on. Can anyone help?


I live close to you if you are in Vinuela. You are not allowed to buy secondhand gas bottles. They belong to the gas company. You must go and sign a contract to get two bottles. If you buy a secondhand bottle and it is faulty, causes an explosion or just a gas leak, you will not be insured against loss of property or personal injury. It is against the law for people to sell bottles they have been using.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

I know a British lady living in France. She managed to get a Spanish butane bottle secondhand. The bottle had a problem. Whilst connecting the bottle, the top exploded and her face was badly burnt. She wrote to the company the bottle belonged to, but was shocked to find out there was no liability as she had no contract.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

t.w.h said:


> We have now settled near a little village called Vinuela. We have been here about three weeks now, we have bought a nice car, we have a log burner in our new home and we have bought a blue flame gas heater but now we need a gas bottle, anyone know where I could buy a second hand one from, I'm told that they are available on car boot sales and some markets, but being new in the area I don't know when these are on. Can anyone help?


In Torre del Mar, in the square where they have the Thursday market is the Cepsa office where you can get your bottles, sign a contract and pay a deposit. Park your car in the car park close to the office and you can put the bottles straight in your car. Not Thursday though as it is market day


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

t.w.h said:


> We have now settled near a little village called Vinuela. We have been here about three weeks now, we have bought a nice car, we have a log burner in our new home and we have bought a blue flame gas heater but now we need a gas bottle, anyone know where I could buy a second hand one from, I'm told that they are available on car boot sales and some markets, but being new in the area I don't know when these are on. Can anyone help?


Are you talking about the orange 'bombs' for butane?

If so, I can't see how buying second-hand ones can possibly be illegal (Aron - can you point me at the law please).


Buy one second-hand and it will be empty. Go to your local distributor (Repsol) and exchange it for a full one. If it were faulty, then it is now in the correct place - with Repsol!


Yes, you should probably have a contract but how many people actually do for their heaters? I've spoken to many Spanish friends and not one of them have a contract! I've also spoken to our local distributor and he was shocked to even be asked about it.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Are you talking about the orange 'bombs' for butane?
> 
> If so, I can't see how buying second-hand ones can possibly be illegal (Aron - can you point me at the law please).
> 
> ...


I just made a posting a out a British lady living in France. They need a contract. People do not own the bottles, they belong to the gas company. If you no longer need your bottles, take them back to the gas company with your contract and get your deposit back. The gas company need to check your gas system every five years. That is the law.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Go to Andalucia.com butano
You will read on there what the procedure is regarding butano gas bottles.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Can't you just go to your nearest Repsol garage, buy a bottle and presumably leave a deposit? If so, how much?
Do you still need to sign a contract?
Is butano the only gas available?

I'm asking as we're about to buy a gas heater.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Can't you just go to your nearest Repsol garage, buy a bottle and presumably leave a deposit? If so, how much?
> Do you still need to sign a contract?
> Is butano the only gas available?
> 
> I'm asking as we're about to buy a gas heater.


They don't sell them, you have to have a contract. If your garage is an agent for Repsol then you may be okay, but the bottles belong to the gas company and you must leave a deposit. I do know people who have bought one from a friend, but if anything goes wrong, without a contract the gas company will not accept liability. They do occasionally go wrong.
I had a bottle about 5 years ago that had a faulty valve. Repsol replaced it free of charge


----------



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> Can't you just go to your nearest Repsol garage, buy a bottle and presumably leave a deposit? If so, how much?
> Do you still need to sign a contract?
> Is butano the only gas available?
> 
> I'm asking as we're about to buy a gas heater.


I don't know the answer to your question but I'm probably going to do exactly that, go to petrol station and see what happens. 
Where are you I know a guy who is selling a couple of new in box standard type gas heaters, by standard I mean the ones with the white thingy's that glow red when lit I think they are 65€ each.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Can't you just go to your nearest Repsol garage, buy a bottle and presumably leave a deposit? If so, how much?
> Do you still need to sign a contract?
> Is butano the only gas available?
> 
> I'm asking as we're about to buy a gas heater.


No you can also get 'propano'- propane, which works better in areas which get temperatures around 0º & below. Propane continues to boil off in the cylinder down to -41º ,whereas butane basically stops boiling off at 0º.
It is usually stocked in cold areas in the winter.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

t.w.h said:


> I don't know the answer to your question but I'm probably going to do exactly that, go to petrol station and see what happens.
> Where are you I know a guy who is selling a couple of new in box standard type gas heaters, by standard I mean the ones with the white thingy's that glow red when lit I think they are 65€ each.


If you go to An Gas petrol station at Puente don Manuel, they stock both Cepsa and Repsol, ask their advice. I know the guys that work there. I get on well with them. None speak English though.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

t.w.h said:


> I don't know the answer to your question but I'm probably going to do exactly that, go to petrol station and see what happens.
> Where are you I know a guy who is selling a couple of new in box standard type gas heaters, by standard I mean the ones with the white thingy's that glow red when lit I think they are 65€ each.


Near Estepona, Malaga side.

A long way from Stockport!!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

As has been said just get a contract & you will have no cause to worry (as a lot of Brits do)

With Cepsa this is very easy (silver ones) just call at your local stockist & you can fill out the form there & then, real basic like name/ nie etc, and then buy your bottles.

Repsol is just as easy (ish) and they will also offer you an inspection for 50eu.
Technician will turn up & check all your installations.
Do they comply with the regs ?, ventilation etc.
Are the pipes/regulators good & sound & in date.
If in doubt replace with new Repsol items as they are then guaranteed for 5 years.
The inspection / certification will also include any call-out should you think an item is leaking.

No brainier IMO.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The best thing to do is to go to a Repsol garage or Cepsa and sign a contract. The theory is that when you return it and don't want a refill you get the deposit back, although I've not yet heard of that happening. Nerja Buy Swap or Sell often sell empty bottles for around €10. But the best thing is to have at lease one contract in place. We have two contracts and 4 bottles.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

The best idea is to get Cepsa, they are a heck of a lot lighter to carry than Repsol!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We have a fixed installation that uses the bombonas and a gas fire (we used to have two so have a spare gas bottle from that).

The fixed installation which serves the water heater and gas cooker is inspected every five years when they will change the orange rubber tube as well as checking the installation for leaks, correct combustion, ventilation, etc. 
Ours had its quinquennial inspection on Thursday (€65.00 inc IVA) The spare bombonas and the portable gas fire were not inspected.

If you are thinking of buying one of those portable gas fires, go for the type with the white radiant blocks in the front with a visible flame. Avoid the 'flameless' ones that just have what appears to be some of woolly stuff behind a metal mesh - they collect dust out of the atmosphere then refuse to work (experience with two of them !). Please also be aware that you really do need to have good ventilation when using them - I used to have one many years ago and after a couple of hours usage in a room 15ft x 12ft the fire would go out from lack of oxygen. They also produce a lot of condensation.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Don't forget that a by-product of burning gas is moisture, the process releases water into your room, IIRC up to two litres a day. So either run a dehumidifier or be prepared to wipe mouldy walls after a week or two (or well ventilate the room but loose heat).

Try and use Propane rather than Butane (Repsol sell it), it performs better in colder weather.


----------



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> Near Estepona, Malaga side.
> 
> A long way from Stockport!!


We come from Stockport, Offerton. We were in Estepona 3 weeks ago I bought a car there, a dealer called Autos Cozar.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

t.w.h said:


> We come from Stockport, Offerton. We were in Estepona 3 weeks ago I bought a car there, a dealer called Autos Cozar.


... you might like to change your location in your profile details then - it says you are still in Stockport. hence the tongue in cheek comment


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

snikpoh said:


> ... you might like to change your location in your profile details then - it says you are still in Stockport. hence the tongue in cheek comment


We've just bought a new butane heater with catalitica something or other as recommendd by a friend for some reason. 
We've also been given two bottles, one full, one empty plus an old but functioning heater with missing front reja...

Can you buy replacement bits such as that and if so, where?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

t.w.h said:


> We come from Stockport, Offerton. We were in Estepona 3 weeks ago I bought a car there, a dealer called Autos Cozar.


Damn! We've been considering buying a gas heater or two for a month or so..

Where abouts is Autos Cozar?


----------



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> ... you might like to change your location in your profile details then - it says you are still in Stockport. hence the tongue in cheek comment


Oh yes I forgot about that, Thanks.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> We've just bought a new butane heater with catalitica something or other as recommendd by a friend for some reason.
> We've also been given two bottles, one full, one empty plus an old but functioning heater with missing front reja...
> 
> Can you buy replacement bits such as that and if so, where?


I'm sure you can buy spare parts but it may be more trouble than it's worth. You could try in any good ferreteria.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> I'm sure you can buy spare parts but it may be more trouble than it's worth. You could try in any good ferreteria.


or even go and ask at your local forja or carpintero de aluminio. I needed an additional shelf for the oven so took a shelf that had been in old refrigerator (previously disposed of) and had it modified to fit the oven - Cost €2. Never throw anything away that might be of use later.


----------



## Hombre62 (Jun 13, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> We've just bought a new butane heater with catalitica something or other as recommendd by a friend for some reason.
> We've also been given two bottles, one full, one empty plus *an old but functioning heater* with missing front reja...
> 
> Can you buy replacement bits such as that and if so, where?


I urge you to spend some of the money that good fortune has saved you, and buy a CO alarm (at least one) and treat the heater to a new section of rubber hose (just a couple of Euro per metre). If you have only one CO alarm, keep it on your bedside cabinet. A battery operated CO alarm costs as little as €20 to €25 these days. Don't waste your money on the little chemical detectors that change colour in the presence of CO - they're not renowned for their ability to wake people up from a deep sleep.


----------



## Hombre62 (Jun 13, 2013)

Aron said:


> I know a British lady living in France. She managed to get a Spanish butane bottle secondhand. The bottle had a problem. Whilst connecting the bottle, the top exploded and her face was badly burnt. She wrote to the company the bottle belonged to, but was shocked to find out there was no liability as she had no contract.


Sorry, but this is right "up there" with the apocryphal stories of a poodle-in-a-microwave.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Hombre62 said:


> Sorry, but this is right "up there" with the apocryphal stories of a poodle-in-a-microwave.


Well, let me tell you. I do not come on here and make up stories or tell lies. The lady in question has recovered. However, this was a horrific experience which eventually went to court. Repsol initially denied responsibility as she had no contract.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Yesterday Repsol did our 5 yearly gas inspection-65 euros. Everything was ok, but as regulations have changed, we will have to have an extra air vent put in.

know a lot of people don't bother, but Insurance companies will not pay out if you donot have a contract and the required inspections.For peace of mind alone, surely it's worth it?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hombre62 said:


> I urge you to spend some of the money that good fortune has saved you, and buy a CO alarm (at least one) and treat the heater to a new section of rubber hose (just a couple of Euro per metre). If you have only one CO alarm, keep it on your bedside cabinet. A battery operated CO alarm costs as little as €20 to €25 these days. Don't waste your money on the little chemical detectors that change colour in the presence of CO - they're not renowned for their ability to wake people up from a deep sleep.


We bought two new gas heaters and new connecting kits with rubber hose. The heaters apparently have a device which monitors CO emissions.
We always have a window open and never sleep with any form of heating. Even in Prague in temperatures of -15 C or more we slept with the windows open. Our neighbours thought we were mad.
But thanks for the warning.


----------

